# Diablo 2 - Größere Truhe?



## Neawoulf (6. November 2004)

*Diablo 2 - Größere Truhe?*

Nabend zusammen,

nach einigen Jahren habe ich mal wieder Diablo 2 ausgegraben und habe schon einige Unique Items zusammen. Da ich das Addon (Lord of Destruction) nicht habe, ist meine Truhe relativ klein, das heißt, ich kann meine Unique Items nicht sammeln, sondern muss die schlechteren Items verkaufen um für neuere, bessere Sachen Platz zu machen.

Das will ich aber nicht!

Gibt es irgendwo einen Mod (ich spiele nur den Einzelspielermodus wie gesagt ohne Addon), mit dem ich eine größere (oder mehrere) Truhe(n) bekomme?

Danke schonmal im Voraus, hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen.

Greetings by Neawoulf


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2004)

*AW: Diablo 2 - Größere Truhe?*

wüßt ich nix von, und das "problem" gehört ja schließlich auch zum spiel dazu...  wenn du schon den horadrim-würfel hast, dann kannst den aber als zusatzkiste benutzen.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. November 2004)

*AW: Diablo 2 - Größere Truhe?*



			
				Herbboy am 06.11.2004 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wüßt ich nix von, und das "problem" gehört ja schließlich auch zum spiel dazu...  wenn du schon den horadrim-würfel hast, dann kannst den aber als zusatzkiste benutzen.



Der Horadrim-Würfel ist ja auch schon bis oben hin vollgestopft mit Zeugs ... dass man nur ne bestimmte Menge Gegenstände mitnehmen kann, stört mich auch nicht. Aber die Kiste im Lager/Stadt ist viel zu klein 

Hab mich wohl zu sehr an mein "Turm in Balmora" Plugin bei Morrowind gewöhnt ... da habe ich Waffen und Gegenstände jeder Art zu hunderten auf Tische verteilt ... war zum Schluss das reinste Museum


----------



## Thunda (6. November 2004)

*AW: Diablo 2 - Größere Truhe?*

Versuch mal folgendes:
Lad dir folgende Datei herunter: d2gfx.dll
Nun kopierst du die originale d2gfx.dll aus deinem Diablo 2 Ordner in einen anderen Ordner (also eine Sicherung anlegen, damit du die originale Datei wiederherstellen kannst, falls etwas schief geht, wovon aber nicht auszugehen ist). Dann extrahierst du die d2gfx.dll aus der heruntergeladenen Zip-Datei in deinen Diablo 2 Ordner und ersetzt die alte. Jetzt sollte es möglich sein Diablo 2 zwei mal zu starten. Das ermöglicht dir, dass du ein Lan Spiel erstellst und dich dann mit einem zweiten Charakter in dein eigenes Spiel einklinkst.
(auf "Multiplayer 2" klicken, dann auf "TCP/IP-Spiel" , oben drüber steht deine IP-Adresse die schreibst du dir auf, dann auf "Spiel erstellen". Mit dem zweiten geöffneten D2 gehst du dann auf "Einklinken" und gibst da die IP-Adresse ein).
Nun kannst du Gegenstände von deinem überladenen Charakter auf einen leeren lvl1 Charakter umladen.

mfg


----------



## Meinereiner (6. November 2004)

*AW: Diablo 2 - Größere Truhe?*

Es gibt Programme, mit denen kannst deine Sachen im Einzelspiel bequem von einem zum anderen Char mulen, müsstest mal mittelst google ein wenig rumsuchen (hab leider keine Namen parat, da ich schon lange kein D2 mehr gezockt habe).


----------



## mulio (6. November 2004)

*AW: Diablo 2 - Größere Truhe?*



			
				Meinereiner am 06.11.2004 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Programme, mit denen kannst deine Sachen im Einzelspiel bequem von einem zum anderen Char mulen, müsstest mal mittelst google ein wenig rumsuchen (hab leider keine Namen parat, da ich schon lange kein D2 mehr gezockt habe).



Jup, das war wohl ATMA von Hakai no Tenshi. Das Tool kann von einem lokal gespeichertem Charakter alle Gegenstände anzeigen und in einen Container (auch auf der Platte) speichern. IMHO muss für solche Transfers  das Spiel speichern und D2 verlassen und hinterher neu laden.

Such ma bei gOOgle oder diablo.net


still no zod


----------



## Neawoulf (7. November 2004)

*AW: Diablo 2 - Größere Truhe?*



			
				mulio am 06.11.2004 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 06.11.2004 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

bab mir das ATMA Programm mal runtergeladen, funktioniert prima. Danke nochmal für den Tipp.

Greetings by Neawoulf


----------

